# 8n oil pressure



## edssonjim

How does an 8n ford oil pressure gauge show oil pressure when the other line that ties into the oi9l pressure tee dumps into the oil filter and then on to the governor housing? Does the oil filter create a restriction, or, is there another restrictor somewhere?


----------



## HarveyW

Hello Jim,

Your oil pressure gauge is only a relative indicator of you engine's condition. Oil pressure of 30-40 psi is good. At idle, it may go as low as 20 psi.

The oil gauge (and filter) is at the very end of the oil circuit from the oil pump thru the crank, etc. The oil pressure has been dropped many times before getting to the gauge. 

There is an excellent oil flow diagram and explanation on the internet, posted by JMOR (YT forum). Have a look.


----------



## goatblain

Here's the direct link to that post on Yesterdaystractor.com
Oil flow diagram


----------

